# Latte art thread



## voodoocat (Jul 27, 2004)

Ok, so I doubt anyone else here creates latte art.  But I finally got some good foam and started out with a good pour but it wasn't happening right so I just made an & sign


----------



## malachite (Jul 27, 2004)

Is this your home brew? One night I'll bring over some Kaluha and we can bust out with that thing in a grand style


----------



## Karalee (Jul 27, 2004)

Ive always heard baristas talking about their "coffee art" and know I see it its like "oooooooh DUH :!:"


----------



## MDowdey (Jul 27, 2004)

i cant drink that stuff, it makes my heart race!!! but its real pretty there juan valdez.



md


----------



## voodoocat (Jul 27, 2004)

Karalee said:
			
		

> Ive always heard baristas talking about their "coffee art" and know I see it its like "oooooooh DUH :!:"


It should be much prettier... more of a symetric shape.  I'll post my attempts in this thread and hopefully get it down.


----------



## Digital Matt (Jul 27, 2004)

That almost looks like a G clef to me.


----------



## voodoocat (Jul 27, 2004)

Digital Matt said:
			
		

> That almost looks like a G clef to me.


I thought it kinda looked like a treble clef at first.  Actually it looks more like that than an & sign


----------



## Digital Matt (Jul 27, 2004)

Treble clef = G clef


----------



## voodoocat (Jul 27, 2004)

Digital Matt said:
			
		

> Treble clef = G clef


Thanks.  I hadn't heard that before... even in my music theory classes... unless I was asleep that day


----------



## MDowdey (Jul 27, 2004)

voodoocat said:
			
		

> Digital Matt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




thats everyday. :evil: 



md


----------



## manda (Jul 30, 2004)

ooh i should do some of these
i used to be a coffee machine whiz!


----------



## voodoocat (Aug 18, 2004)

Almost got it....


----------



## Karalee (Aug 18, 2004)

SPADES!


----------



## voodoocat (Aug 18, 2004)

Almost


----------



## oriecat (Aug 18, 2004)

This thread makes me thirsty.  Mmmm latte.


----------



## Karalee (Aug 18, 2004)

The Java dragon.


----------



## Corry (Aug 20, 2004)

I think I'm gonna walk uptown and get me some cappucino now.  Mmmm.


----------



## voodoocat (Aug 27, 2004)

Woohoo!! I got the motion down


----------



## Karalee (Aug 28, 2004)

Damn! Now THATS a spade.


----------



## voodoocat (Aug 29, 2004)




----------



## Corry (Aug 29, 2004)

I knew after seeing this in the food and drinks thread in themes that I'd see this down here!


----------



## voodoocat (Aug 29, 2004)

core_17 said:
			
		

> I knew after seeing this in the food and drinks thread in themes that I'd see this down here!


:LOL:


----------



## Darfion (Aug 31, 2004)

Don't know about you, but i can see an aliens head  :shock: 
Think i had too much Kronenbourg last night. That or i need to see a doctor quick.


----------



## Karalee (Aug 31, 2004)

Darfion said:
			
		

> Don't know about you, but i can see an aliens head  :shock:
> Think i had too much Kronenbourg last night. That or i need to see a doctor quick.



TAKE ME TO YOUR LEADER!


----------



## voodoocat (Sep 6, 2004)




----------



## Corry (Sep 6, 2004)

Looks like an onion!


----------



## Corry (Sep 6, 2004)

MMMm, onion flavored cappucino...


----------



## voodoocat (Sep 6, 2004)

> MMMm, onion flavored cappucino...


uke:


this one had a hint of rasberry.  Was very yummy


----------



## Corry (Sep 6, 2004)

Oooh, sounds good.  I'm not a big coffee/latte/cappucino person, though.  Cappucino sometimes, usually just in the winter, though.


----------

